

A First Look at Windows 7 and Snow Leopard (Finally) - saundby
http://catsonkeyboards.blogspot.com/2010/08/first-look-at-windows-7-and-snow.html

======
whalesalad
Hmm... seems like (although this guy seems pretty technical) he's also been
jaded by a few specific edge cases and made generalized decisions based on
those edge cases that prevented him from finding a proper solution to the
problem. (This sentence is full of fail, but that's how it streamed out of my
head, sorry in advance)

I'd call him a "noob" in my circle of friends. A lot of people will tell you
"you can't do this and that and the other with X, Y, or Z platform" when the
truth is, you can.

I was immediately turned off when he said that Leopard was a step backwards in
the OS X world. I've never heard something so absurd in my entire life. Every
OS that Apple has released has become exceptionally better each and every
time. I'd hate my life if I was stuck on an old PPC Tiger machine.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
> I'd hate my life if I was stuck on an old PPC Tiger machine

I have one of those - youtube constantly reminds you to install a modern
browser (eg Firefox, Chrome) but there's none working on this machine
actually!

------
keyle
I'm sorry. Why do we care about such article?

------
makeramen
meh. love what you want for your own reasons. my mac does widescreen displays
just fine, so does my win7 notebook. they also both suck in their own ways.
build your own perfect machine if you're so damn picky, then you can't blame
anyone but yourself.

~~~
thaumaturgy
He's not being "picky" though, he's complaining legitimately about things
which are _supposed_ to work, or work reliably (or predictably), and don't,
despite being built by huge companies with the resources to make them work
right.

I can't say much more about this, because the whole subject gets my blood
boiling too quickly for me to make much sense. I'll just say that I really
wish I could tie some of you guys to a chair, in a room with me, while I try
to coach one of my clients through using their new computer. (Like the older
couple that made the switch from WebTV to a Mac last week ... that was an
adventure.) For example, if my clients are anything to go by, there are _huge_
numbers of people who are afraid of updating their software, ever. That is a
problem!

Unrelated: hey cool, saundby is right around the corner from me. I'm in Grass
Valley. I run up to Colfax Max for burgers and shakes all the time. Neat!

------
mkramlich
Not a high quality review, more like a few micro rants and tunnel vision
comments about various features. Summary: he generally wasn't impressed by
either Windows 7 or Snow Leopard, though ranted a bit more about the latter.

